# Doggie backpacks



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I'm here to share with you a benefit of having a doggie backpack and link to you one of the highest quality backpack you will find. These will last you no joke, 20+ years... Add this to you daily walk and you'll have a more satisfied dog and you.

Wolf Packs - Gear for Working Dogs

For smaller dogs:
http://www.bdfsolutions.com/accessories.html 
Don't know if that one will last you 20 years but has a good range of size

Benefit:
1. With the right amount of weight a 15-20 minute walk will be equivalent to a 30-40 minute walk 
2. Calms the hyper dog down
3. The dogs go into working mode instantly! They become more focused on the walk, which deters them from pulling on the leash.

The backpack can be used to carry:
1. water
2. Cell phones
3. Dog's 
4. Food
5. Other random things you don't want to carry

The max amount of weight you should put in a backpack (for the dog) is 1/6 of the dog's weight (if the dog has been conditioned WITH the backpack.) Any more then that it can and probably will hurt your dog in the long run. 
Even if your dog is in great shape, start the load light. A well trained marathon runner, no matter how fit, can carry 1/6 of their weight and run without getting sore just keep that in mind =)

up: Happy backpacking! :woof:
-Angie


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

20+ years?
ummm......


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> 20+ years?
> ummm......


Yes, the backpacks easily last 20 years =) thats why they cost like $70 XP It's very interesting


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Max loves his backpack! I like it too because it lightens my load. It's not that brand but its a saddlebag style like that.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

BmoreTrue said:


> Max loves his backpack! I like it too because it lightens my load. It's not that brand but its a saddlebag style like that.


Aww! He's adorable!:woof: That pack looks really nice! What brand is it? =)


----------

